# 5,000 for the Benjinator, el grosso modo



## GenJen54

for your wit, cheek, creative punctuation and teaching us all that wonderful language benjois (still waiting for the book), we thank you most heartily!

Here are a couple of friends to send Congrats your way!


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations Ben, and thansk for all your helpful comments!


----------



## Agnès E.

Gee, Ben! You're the bestest.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

My goodness, 5,000 already?  What can I find 5,000 of to honour this occasion?

Eureka!  Hope you're touched by this 5,000-piece tribute!

many thanks,
Chaska


----------



## anangelaway

Félicitations Ben!  
Régale-toi, attention ça tache!


----------



## LV4-26

Qu'on les gratte, morbleu !


----------



## geve

Félicitations, Benjy !
Enjoy this postiversary meal that I've specially cooked for you.


----------



## DDT

So the master of benjois has cycled to the 5000 milestone! Thanks a million for all your helpful, nice posts etc etc

BUT​beware of the...5000 RPM!!!  

On t'as déjà dit que t'es le bestest donc moi je te dis que t'es le benjoisest   

DDT


----------



## DearPrudence

pas encore une pro du benjois, mais adepte de tes posts toujours aideuses (eh, je peux lancer le prudois si j'veux aussi  ) et pleine d'humour et de francais (plus qu') impeccable (et bluffant). voila, continue comme ca notre petit tigre prefere qui nous apprend toujours quelque chose de nouveau.

felicitations et merci encore.


----------



## la reine victoria

_*C*o*n*g*r*a*t*u*l*a*t*i*o*n*s* d*e*a*r* B*e*n*j*y*!*_​ 
_ *5000*  _​ 
_A*w*e*s*o*m*e*!*_​ 
_*<>*<>*<>*<>*<>*<>_
_*><* >< *><*_​ 

My gift to you is a very choice work of art to grace your den. ​ 


LRV​


----------



## cuchuflete

Merci Benjois Master!

 Furst there were Calvin and Hobbs and then came
the apotheosis  _(of what, you ask, as do we all)_, Mr Ben the Bestest.

Please keep on besting.  i promise to liek what i reed.

un abrazo,
cuchu
​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Well...
I hope see you on time... but, I don't know if you are this one or this one.

  
Thank you!


----------



## Lancel0t

COngratulations Benjy!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Day, Ben.* 

*Slowly, but surely, you continue to enthrall us all with your unique style.* 

Cheers!


----------



## Whodunit

al the besst for your specal day, ben! youve taught us bejois, and we'll never forget that, for suure! thanks for that - and please kep up the good work.


----------



## Fernando

Thank you for your posts, Benji.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Benji, s'il __ plaît, ne me ______ pas !
Ceci n'est pas un _____ de classe !
Je le ______ sur la tête de ma _____.
Merci de ne pas _____ trop vite ! 
Félicitations pour tes ______ posts.


----------



## Benjy

fenx for all your nice words 
tis a pleasure to participate on these lovely forums 

et toi, karine, quand je te choperai.... te moquer des modos.. tu va pas t'en tirer comme ca te dis-je !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Benjy said:
			
		

> et toi, karine, quand je te choperai.... te moquer des modos.. tu va pas t'en tirer comme ca te dis-je !


Moi ? Me moquer ? Noooon !  
Tu as déjà fait d'énormes progrès : je vois que mon poste est toujours là !


----------



## lauranazario

Hahahahahah.... "The Benjinator", now that's a great name for your uniqueness, so aptly spread in 5000 enjoyable posts!

So today --and in your honor-- I would like to present you with your very own logo/makeover.
Ladies and gentlemen, may I present to you...  The Benjinator!!! 

one big hug,
LN


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations, and thanks!


----------



## elroy

It's nice to see you around after the mini-break you took.  Congratulations!


----------

